# Altima 95 transmission acting up all the sudden



## vincewy (Feb 11, 2004)

My 95 Altima was running perfectly this morning, later today when I get home from work, all the sudden the tranny (automatic) is acting up for no reason, on certain spot, the first gear seems gone, but if I keep on driving, 2nd and 3rd gears will get a sudden boost on engine (large increase in RPM) and returns to normal, even the 4th gear is gone with this problem.

Keep in mind that this problem occurs especially if I make a full stop on the street and try to go again, I'll have to shift to parking and move to D for the car to move, very frustrating, especially when tranny problems are perceived gradual.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The trans fluid and filter should be changed and at minimum the level should be checked. Worst case scenerio the trans is ready to be rebuilt/replaced.

Troy


----------



## vincewy (Feb 11, 2004)

OK, I think I should follow this up so everyone can take a lesson.

I have a good transmission repair shop checked everything, it turns out that the anti-freeze has been contaminating the transmission, 18 months ago I changed the transmission fliud after only 25,000 miles because it was turning brown, which IS NOT normal! I went ahead switched the fluid, the problem is, the anti-freeze is leaking so it kept contaminating the transmission until it caused the clutches to get torn, that's why it was acting up, because it just tore the clutches.

I saw the damaged transmission, everything is rusted, like you let them sit under rain for a few days, so a major overhaul is done, he overhauled the tranny, changed the radiator, changed engine belts (thank god he caught it as both belts were cracked and ready to snap), all for $2400 with 3 year warranty, but it could be a lot more expensive if you have dealership done all these.

So if you ever see any of those leaking - tranny, anti-free, engine - do not ignore the problem, get it check right away, also if your tranny fluid turns brown sooner than it should be, get it checked ASAP as well since anti-freeze and/or moisture might have gotten in, as well as lower than normal engine oil or tranny fluid levels.

Now I have ?? concerning other parts, seeing other readers having problem with distributor and starter, is there anyway to check and see if they're OK, looks like it can be a problem if you don't fix them fast, where's distributor located? Is this similar to alternator?

Thanks for everyone's time.


----------

